# Dexter's first birthday.



## Hagakure (Jul 26, 2011)

The mutt just turned one year. So we had some cake, got new toys, went for an obedience class, a hike and a swim.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

he's a stud!! and what gorgeous scenery you have!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, goodness! Gorgeousness, both the dog and the surroundings. Makes me want to jump on a plane and come to Finland, where I have never been. Only made it as far as Denmark. 
Happy birthday, Dexter! LOVE the coloring on his paws!


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 26, 2011)

We even baked a cake.








It's funny, I've never thought much of the scenery until I spent six months overseas. Upon returning I noticed how beautiful it is.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Dexter! Beautiful dog, gorgeous scenery


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. Happy birthday, Dexter! He looks like a handsome, fun-loving guy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome bud!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful dog and surroundings!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like Dexter had a wonderful fun day. Happy Birthday handsome. :birthday:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

NICE! happy birthday dexter


----------

